# Remembering the days of flying kites...



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Wow, what fun we used to have!

I can feel the chill right now as I write this, the numbing wind and breeze washing over the lake, up the hill, and meeting us with a vengeance at the top, but nothing stopped us. How many times we were caught in the rain, but everyone's kites remained in the air, some so high they resembled nothing more than a speck in the sky!

I'll never forget the day baby brother took his brand new, Santa Claus delivered kite out for the very first time. Dad had prepared him well, with a spool of string twice that of the other kids, and away we went. In no time at all, dear brother had his kite flying high, and with much excited coaxing and egging-on from friends and onlookers, for baby brother to let more string out, and let it out he did. I remember the string peeling off the spool so fast, it made a whirring sound, and just like that, TWANG! The last of the string snapped from the spool and dear brother's kite was free, flying under it's own command.

I'll never forget the look of shock and defeat that washed over dear brothers face, all while he held onto the now empty stiff-cardboard string tube. We watched in suspense as the kite drifted farther and farther away, slowly loosing altitude while coasting through the air directly over the lake. "_Is it going to make it"_, we all asked, watching helplessly as the kite sailed on, while the whole time feeling broken for sweet baby brother.

That kite flew and flew, and just like a good edge of your seat, spine-tingling, nail-biting suspense movie, it drew us in more and more, minute by minute, second by second, "_it's going to make it"_, a few shouted... "_no it's not"_, a few added. Down, down, down the kite travelled, getting closer and closer to the water as each second passed. Dear brother now in hysterics and on the verge of tears. Seconds felt like hours as we watched hopelessly, the kite now so far away it looked like a dot.

With butterflies in our stomachs, it happened, baby brothers kite made it! It fly under it's own direction from one side of the lake to the other, touching down on a sandy beach directly across from us. "_Yippee... hooray_", echoed repeatedly among us, as we all stood in amazement that the kite wasn't lost to the frigid, cold, white-capped waters. But what to do?

With not a second wasted, away we went, running for home as fast as our legs would take us, and arriving out of breath, baby brother began telling the story to mom and dad, pacing back and forth, forth and back, "w_e got to go get it... we got to go find it_"! Pushing himself up from the kitchen table and away from his morning coffee, dad ushered everyone into the car, and away we went! Our chatter and excitement now at a crescendo, over the bridge, hang a left, hang a right, then straightaway down the old road... "_it's here, no... it's farther ahead, no... we've driven past it_", _keep going_"... everyone excited over where to have dad park the car.

_"Stop... stop... it's here, it's right here"_! Out we all bolted, across the roadway, and down the gully and onto the beach... baby brother lunging for his lost kite, _"I got it, I got it_"!

What a day that was, and to this day it serves as being the most memorable kite-flying experience I ever witnessed. Both from the standpoint as to how high dear old baby brothers kite rose to that day, and how far that old kite travelled once it was free from the control of the spool.

Hope my story sparks a few stories or memories from others.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

Was my  picture of the red kite (bird)...  what brought the memory back?  ... there's still quite a bit of kite flying goes on here.. I have some photos somewhere I'll have to try and find them...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Was my  picture of the red kite (bird)...  what brought the memory back?  ... there's still quite a bit of kite flying goes on here.. I have some photos somewhere I'll have to try and find them...


It absolutely was, Holly! 

Seeing that picture instantly transported me back in time! Thank you so much for it!

I haven't seen a kite in the air in ages, so it's warming to know it's still alive and well where you live!


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It absolutely was, Holly!
> 
> Seeing that picture instantly transported me back in time! Thank you so much for it!
> 
> I haven't seen a kite in the air in ages, so it's warming to know it's still alive and well where you live!


 You can probably imgine having seen the photos of where I live that Kite flying would be popular ..I'm sure...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You can probably imgine having seen the photos of where I live that Kite flying would be popular ..I'm sure...


I sure can. I'm just so happy to know that kite-flying hasn't been lost entirely to today's modern advances.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 11, 2020)

Sorry, Aunt Marg, my kite flying days were no where as great as yours. I could never get the damn thing off the ground. Once, I even ran down a huge hill to get some speed. Finally the kite began to soar, but I tripped, and as I fell the kite arced  into a circle, coming up behind me. So that when I fell,  I sat on the kite, and crushed it. That was my best flight to date.


----------



## Lewkat (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Sorry, Aunt Marg, my kite flying days were no where as great as yours. I could never get the damn thing off the ground. Once, I even ran down a huge hill to get some speed. Finally the kite began to soar, but I tripped, and as I fell the kite arced  into a circle, coming up behind me. So that when I fell,  I sat on the kite, and crushed it. That was my best flight to date.


Awww... maybe not a warm and fuzzy memory for you, but still loved your story! 

We were lucky, because there was always a wind that whipped-up off of the lake, and at times, so strong, that when kites took flight, the wind force on the kites would pull and thrash us around.

Thank you for taking the time to stop-by, Fuzzybuddy!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 104040


Boy, does that ever reflect things. 

Thinking back on all the childhood toys and things we had as kids, there wasn't a lot that required batteries, yet we had a ball with all!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 11, 2020)

This brought back great memories. I was about 7 when my dad asked me if I would like to help build and fly a kite. I was so excited.                                                                                                                                                                       First he glued and taped very heavy paper shopping bags together . Those days glue actually held things together.                                                                                                                                                                                 He worked on the frame while I decorated the paper with my crayons. I decided I wanted a striped one. I did both sides and it took a very long time. With all the crayons I used I think it was waterproof and probably weighed 3 pounds more.
He then put the whole thing together. It was bigger than me.                                                                                         We went out to an open field and he ran his legs off trying to get it up. He soon realized it needed quite a long tail for it's size. He added more strips of rags to the existing tail. That did the trick. 
Off it went. It went so high I could barely see it. 
The best part was when we sent a note up the string to the kite. I was so amazed as it worked its way up to the kite.
Dad landed it safely and we did fly it a few more times. I'll never forget the fun we had making and flying that kite.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> This brought back great memories. I was about 7 when my dad asked me if I would like to help build and fly a kite. I was so excited.                                                                                                                                                                       First he glued and taped very heavy paper shopping bags together . Those days glue actually held things together.                                                                                                                                                                                 He worked on the frame while I decorated the paper with my crayons. I decided I wanted a striped one. I did both sides and it took a very long time. With all the crayons I used I think it was waterproof and probably weighed 3 pounds more.
> He then put the whole thing together. It was bigger than me.                                                                                         We went out to an open field and he ran his legs off trying to get it up. He soon realized it needed quite a long tail for it's size. He added more strips of rags to the existing tail. That did the trick.
> Off it went. It went so high I could barely see it.
> The best part was when we sent a note up the string to the kite. I was so amazed as it worked its way up to the kite.
> Dad landed it safely and we did fly it a few more times. I'll never forget the fun we had making and flying that kite.


Lovely, lovely story!

Well Ruth, your post brought back more memories for me! There was a large family just down the street from us, and the boys were hobby enthusiasts, making just about anything and everything that could be bought in stores. Anyhow, I remember the gigantic box-kites they used to build. So big you never would have thought they'd get off the ground, but they did, and they were bigger than us kids!

And yes, the tails! Gosh, had you not mentioned the tails, I would never have remembered!

The note thing you and your dad did sounds crazy! I've never heard of that before. Did it just move up the string on it's own?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> he note thing you and your dad did sounds crazy! I've never heard of that before. Did it just move up the string on it's own?


Yes it did. Not sure if it had to do with the wind getting under it or the vibration of the string  but up it went.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Yes it did. Not sure if it had to do with the wind getting under it or the vibration of the string  but up it went.


How I wish we knew of that old trick back in the day!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> How I wish we knew of that old trick back in the day!


It was fun. Why don't you make a kite and give it a try? If you can't run that fast you could attach it to the bumper of your car. Take photos, I want to see the reaction of the police. Just don't name me as your accomplice. lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> It was fun. Why don't you make a kite and give it a try? If you can't run that fast you could attach it to the bumper of your car. Take photos, I want to see the reaction of the police. Just don't name me as your accomplice. lol


ROFLMAO!

Some days I think to myself, it wouldn't take much for Aunt Marg, to get herself into trouble!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 11, 2020)

This is the time of year for them.

I remember the Jif kite I got free with the jar of peanut butter.  You're talking 1961/1962.







I always liked watching people fly their kites at the beach.  That constant ocean breeze was perfect.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> This is the time of year for them.
> 
> I remember the Jif kite I got free with the jar of peanut butter.  You're talking 1961/1962.
> 
> ...


OMG, yes! Exact style of kites I remember!

I was just thinking back to the loud plastic rustling sound kites made on really windy days!

Here is the EXACT kite my baby brother had! The Bat Kite!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, yes! Exact style of kites I remember!
> 
> I was just thinking back to the loud plastic rustling sound kites made on really windy days!
> 
> Here is the EXACT kite my baby brother had! The Bat Kite!


Ooohhhh...TAIL-LESS!!!

Science has nowhere to go from _there_!!!  May as well pack up and go home, boys!!!


----------



## win231 (May 11, 2020)

I've never understood how flying a kite became an insult.  People say _"Go fly a kite_" when they want to tell someone to get lost.

In fact, I remember the one about the guy who was having trouble getting his kite into the air & his wife told him, "You need a piece of tail."
He replied, _"Make up your mind, woman.  Last night you told me to go fly a kite."_


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (May 11, 2020)

I started my kite flying days in 4th Grade.  There were three empty lots across the street from our house so my friends and I would go over there and fly kites.  We generally would go down to the local Longs Drugs store and buy a kite and string then fly them until they were lost or broken and then repeated the process.

My favorite kites were the red ones with a dragon printed on the front.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I started my kite flying days in 4th Grade.  There were three empty lots across the street from our house so my friends and I would go over there and fly kites.  We generally would go down to the local Longs Drugs store and buy a kite and string then fly them until they were lost or broken and then repeated the process.
> 
> My favorite kites were the red ones with a dragon printed on the front.


And wasn't that the way... when something needed fixing, it was fixed... when something broke, it was repaired. Tape, glue, whatever measures were needed and whatever we had readily on hand, it was put to use, unlike today where all is thrown out.

I think I remember the dragon kites... they had r-e-a-l-l-y long tails?

Love your story! Thank you for stopping-by to share.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 11, 2020)

Oh happy days of childhood. Part of me, wishes I was still there.

Now a-days it's just a happy daze.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 11, 2020)

I really wanted one of those giant bird kites - but I've reconsidered - They would no doubt terrify the nesting birds!
​


----------



## In The Sticks (May 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I started my kite flying days in 4th Grade.  There were three empty lots across the street from our house so my friends and I would go over there and fly kites.  We generally would go down to the local Longs Drugs store and buy a kite and string then fly them until they were lost or broken and then repeated the process.
> 
> My favorite kites were the red ones with a dragon printed on the front.


When I was a kid, the 4H Fairground was literally my backyard.  This was a small Indiana town, and the "fairgrounds" were really a 4 critter stall, a medium building for the occasional events and a big field that was vacant most of the year.  My dad and older brother used to rabbit and pheasant hunt in that field.  That's where I flew my kites.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 11, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> When I was a kid, the 4H Fairground was literally my backyard.  This was a small Indiana town, and the "fairgrounds" were really a 4 critter stall, a medium building for the occasional events and a big field that was vacant most of the year.  My dad and older brother used to rabbit and pheasant hunt in that field.  That's where I flew my kites.


This made me wonder if I could fly a kite at the local fairgrounds.  Great idea, and probably less crowded than the beach!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 11, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> This made me wonder if I could fly a kite at the local fairgrounds.  Great idea, and probably less crowded than the beach!  Thanks for the idea!


This thread has me thinking of places I could go, too.  All the schools are closed and I'm in a very rural county.  I could probably go there.

You talking the beach on Lake Erie?  We used to go to Muskegon MI when I lived in Indiana.

If you go, you gotta post pics!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I really wanted one of those giant bird kites - but I've reconsidered - They would no doubt terrify the nesting birds!
> View attachment 104072​


I never gave such any thought, but I'd say you are right, what a scare it would be.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 12, 2020)

My parents used to summer vacation on the Outer Banks of North Carolina, and there wasn't much there or much to do there in the early 1960's.  The Wright Brothers had chosen that location for their pioneering flights because of the strong and almost constant winds, however, so it was a great place to fly a kite.  I have fond memories of kite flying with my father on the beaches there when I was a boy...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 12, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> This thread has me thinking of places I could go, too.  All the schools are closed and I'm in a very rural county.  I could probably go there.
> 
> You talking the beach on Lake Erie?  We used to go to Muskegon MI when I lived in Indiana.
> 
> If you go, you gotta post pics!


It will be a while - N.E. Ohio is still horribly cold and I have no idea if our Lake Erie beaches will open.  In prior years, folks would fly kites and kites would swerve back towards unsuspecting sunbathers - rather exciting!  This is where I saw the giant birds kites and fell in love.  But, the fairgrounds might be a safer alternative!


----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2020)

Loved to fly kites.  My dad used to make them often and sometimes, he'd stop on the way home from his office and buy one at a toy story that was located in the lobby of his building.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 12, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Perhaps I shouldn't have given this a "ha ha" - I've been air-lifted by umbrellas before... 
Oh, the dangers we all faced and survived!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 12, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> My parents used to summer vacation on the Outer Banks of North Carolina, and there wasn't much there or much to do there in the early 1960's.  The Wright Brothers had chosen that location for their pioneering flights because of the strong and almost constant winds, however, so it was a great place to fly a kite.  I have fond memories of kite flying with my father on the beaches there when I was a boy...


We used to camp outside of Ocean City, MD around the same time.  I've been to Kitty Hawk (and further south) a number of times in the 70s and later.  I can only imagine what it must have been like back then.


----------

